# Types of aquarium Bamboo ?



## Makoto (Mar 23, 2009)

What types of Bamboo is recommend to be aquarium safe, and is able to grow submerge and emerge, so far i have Purple Bamboo and Lucky Bamboo in my tank.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

neither of those plants is a true bamboo.

"purple bamboo" is a grass that can grow as an emersed plant or underwater. "lucky bamboo" is a lily relative that can grow with its roots in water, but it will perish if kept underwater.

there are a few species of true bamboos that gorw in wetlands as emergent, but i don't know that any have been kept in aquariums. most probably grow much much too large.


----------



## saltynay (Feb 16, 2009)

Lucky bamboo is Dracaena sanderiana its not a bamboo its actually a relative of the corn plant and is a houseplant. I however am planning to grow some in my tank (actually planted it yesterday) there are very few sources for information on it but I have managed to track down a few people whom have done it before. Essentially you need to plant it with at least the top leaves touching the waters surface preferably 3+ cm above high and dry. Mine are mainly 5-8cm above the water surface with one at the waters surface so in a couple of weeks, I should be able to report back of whether it will grow as steadily as the rest. 

Lighting should be provided at tank level (mainly for other plants in the tank) and around a foot above the tank to encourage the dracaena to grow upwards which it will eventually reaching 1.5m if not trimmed. Some people say that the lower leaves that are submerged rot and die whilst the stem, roots and leaves out of the water flourish and contrastingly other people have had the lower leaves survive.

Fertilisers are needed as dracaena needs to rapidly grow out of the water initially then dosing can be reduced once established.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I have 'bamboo' plants growing in my pond.. It's a stem plant that looks like bamboo. I have no idea what species it is.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> I have 'bamboo' plants growing in my pond.. It's a stem plant that looks like bamboo. I have no idea what species it is.


that might be this stuff, the sedge, _Dulichium arundinaceum_.

http://www.your-garden-ponds-center.com/dwarf-bamboo.html

that's a neat plant. i would like to get some someday.

here is an interesting article about a real bamboo that will grow in wet soil/pond environment.

http://www.jmbamboo.com/buddhabelly.htm


----------

